# فرصه بالمنطقه السادسه شقه للبيع 240م



## اسلام محمد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 113127
للبيع شقه مميزة بالمنطقه السادسه بمدينه نصر 240متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + تراس + 2حمام + مطبخ) +100متر روف ملكيه خاصه
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس) ، غير مجروحه 
•	الدور الــ11 + 2 اسانسير 
•	سيراميك + باركيه مسمار + خشب موسكى 
•	الشقه مسجله بالشهر العقارى 
المطلــوب / 700 الف جنيــه
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

